# london calling hits 1000!



## Alan7075

I am pleased to be the first one congratulating london calling on her first load of 1000-useful-posts.

I can't say I read all of them but those I read have helped me improve my poor English.

Thank you.

Ciao Ciao


----------



## giovannino

Well said, Alan 1,000 perceptive, unmissable posts in just two months! We are indeed lucky to have native speakers like Jo helping us at IE. And the lady speaks Italian like a native. What more could we want? Congratulations, Jo!

PS Your "poor English", Alan? I beg to differ


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ah! London calling, ottima forera, praticamente bilingue e pure con un gran gusto musicale. Non si può chiedere di più. 

* Bravissima*, tanti complimenti davvero! 

Laura


----------



## Siberia

Wales calling London - a very good girl!!!!!  

Siberia


----------



## kittykate

...ed è pure una _fellow catlover_: cos'altro si potrebbe volere? ​ 
Complimentissimi, lc ​ 
caterina


----------



## TimLA

Famous, historical words of hope from a bygone era.
London calling!

What a joy to see them here, and learn from them.
Congratulations!


----------



## blue_jewel

Congratulations london!


----------



## underhouse

10,000 more of these posts, lc! 

under


----------



## london calling

Cosa posso dire.....1000 grazie! 
Sono commossa.....
Jo


----------



## Einstein

Well done LC! Apart from anything else, 1,000 posts in so few weeks are a great achievement. Do you write them in office time?


----------



## giovannino

Einstein said:


> Do you write them in office time?


 
Language question: would "it takes one to know one" fit in this context?


----------



## TrentinaNE

Compl*i*menti, LC! Grazie mille! 

Elisabetta


----------



## Einstein

TrentinaNE said:


> Complementi, LC! Grazie mille!
> 
> Elisabetta


Complements or compliments?



> Language question: would "it takes one to know one" fit in this context?


Good question, giovannino, but I work at home so my boss can't see what I'm doing!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Complimentoni per il tuo aiuto e per il tuo italiano impeccabile!*


----------



## danalto

In ritardo, ma un *GRAZIE *te lo voglio dire anche io!
Per la tua costante presenza nei miei thread...e per la ns *complicità*...appena iniziata!!


----------



## vikicka

Tantissimi complimenti anche da parte mia....


----------



## london calling

danalto said:


> In ritardo, ma un *GRAZIE *te lo voglio dire anche io!
> Per la tua costante presenza nei miei thread...e per la ns *complicità*...appena iniziata!!


 

Grazie a te!
Volevi dire forse "associazione a delinquere di stampo linguistico"?


----------



## Saoul

Yay! Kudos Jo! Ottimo lavoro! Keep them coming!


----------



## danalto

london calling said:


> Grazie a te!
> Volevi dire forse "associazione a delinquere di stampo linguistico"?


That's it.


----------



## brian

Woohoo! Complimenti!! And so quick too  ... you're already more than 1/4 of the way to your next thousand! 

All's I can say is thanks.


----------

